# What games are you addicted to and never stop playing?



## Volcobo (Mar 2, 2014)

I can't stop playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Pokemon X, and GTA 5! XD


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 2, 2014)

Pok?mon White.

The Battle Subway is annoying, but the only thing I do.


----------



## Volcobo (Mar 2, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Pok?mon White.
> 
> The Battle Subway is annoying, but the only thing I do.



True.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 2, 2014)

I play Fallout 3 and New Vegas over and over even though I know where everything is  I just really like the whole post-apocalyptic thing and exploring everything. Now I'm just waiting on fallout 4 D=


----------



## Farobi (Mar 2, 2014)

Pokemon.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 2, 2014)

Only Animal Crossing right now, Pokemon Y got boring


----------



## fleaofdeath (Mar 2, 2014)

Any Pokemon game (except gen 5. It just never really grabbed me like the other games), Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, New Leaf, SSBB, and I think that's pretty much it. Love Zelda and Pokemon c:


----------



## Cudon (Mar 2, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> Any Pokemon game (except gen 5. It just never really grabbed me like the other games), Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, New Leaf, SSBB, and I think that's pretty much it. Love Zelda and Pokemon c:



Yeah 5th gen just wasn't as interesting, Black and White felt so dead imo.


----------



## unravel (Mar 3, 2014)

Pokemon, Dota and KI: Uprising


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 3, 2014)

Animal Crossing and Pokemon, and whatever Zelda game has bee released recently. I still haven't gotten Link Between Worlds yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

New Leaf.. lol.

Also currently on an Awesomenauts go.. it's fun xD


----------



## Aizu (Mar 3, 2014)

Playing Pokemon Gens 4-6, just bought black 2


----------



## Wish (Mar 3, 2014)

League of Legends


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2014)

Kirby games. I even do some of the same things over and over. Why? I don't know. I've even ended up playing Kirby's Dream Land over and over...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 3, 2014)

Dotas


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Mar 3, 2014)

Attack on Titan Tribute Game


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 3, 2014)

Animal Crossing, Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Skky (Mar 3, 2014)

New Leaf. Playing right now.


----------



## Volcobo (Mar 3, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I play Fallout 3 and New Vegas over and over even though I know where everything is  I just really like the whole post-apocalyptic thing and exploring everything. Now I'm just waiting on fallout 4 D=



I actually playing Fallout 3 right now! XD


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2014)

New Leaf.

I purchased Rune Factory 4 a few months ago and received Pokemon X for Christmas but I never really got into either of the games.


----------



## kite (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been switching between Animal Crossing, Pokemon X, Rune Factory 4, and Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## Mollypop (Mar 5, 2014)

Skyrim, World of Warcraft, Kingdom Hearts. 

Finally got bored of Pokemon X and New Leaf.


----------



## Wii8461 (Mar 5, 2014)

Animal Crossing New Leaf, Pokemon Fire Red, and Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 5, 2014)

Usually it's New Leaf, but I don't think I've shut my DS off once since I got Bravely Default.


----------



## LadyScion (Mar 5, 2014)

Besides Animal Crossing, I also play Black ops 2 and GTA 5.  And Sims 3 if I want to build.


----------



## Volcobo (Mar 5, 2014)

LadyScion said:


> Besides Animal Crossing, I also play Black ops 2 and GTA 5.  And Sims 3 if I want to build.




Me too!


----------



## Micah (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been playing the crap out of Borderlands 2 recently. I wouldn't say I'm addicted, but I have a lot of free time this semester, and nothing really to do.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 5, 2014)

Used to play Battlefield 3 religiously, now I guess my addiction is to Animal Crossing New Leaf somehow. Dropped it a few months ago and now I'm playing it daily.


----------



## Wolf1026 (Mar 5, 2014)

Definitely New Leaf, Pokemon X, and FTL.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 5, 2014)

Animal Crossing, Pokemon X, and MH3 Ultimate for me!


----------



## LadyScion (Mar 5, 2014)

Volcobo said:


> Me too!



GTA 5 is awesome when there are a bunch of us  That's my teammate who likes to drop my car on the top of buildings...Lol and yes, I'm inside.


----------



## mob (Mar 5, 2014)

TF2 and Skullgirls.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 6, 2014)

I always find myself coming back to Uncharted 3, never get tired of the online multiplayer.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 6, 2014)

Gosh I am waiting forever for GTA 5 to release in PC form...afterall Assasin Creed 4 make me addicted and can't stop playing but I miss the feature to kill random citizen xD AHHH GTA 5!!

And can't stop playing ACNL and Professor Layton Miracle Mask <3


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 6, 2014)

Kancolle~ Kantai Collection! The latest online browser game in Japan~ if you have been on Pixiv, you'd have seen the fanart.


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well it would have to be Animal crossing new leaf! This game is so frigging addicting gahh 
Just very recently, I have started pokemon x too and I can't stop playing it ><


----------



## Volcobo (Mar 6, 2014)

LadyScion said:


> GTA 5 is awesome when there are a bunch of us  That's my teammate who likes to drop my car on the top of buildings...Lol and yes, I'm inside.
> 
> View attachment 30847



I want to join. XD


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 7, 2014)

*Team Fortress 2*

I wouldn't care that I have 800+ hours logged on it if I didn't suck at it

*Animal Crossing New Leaf*

Uh 
Yeah


----------



## akirb (Mar 10, 2014)

New leaf, pokemon X, civ 5


----------



## fairyring (Mar 10, 2014)

New Leaf and the Sims 3.


----------



## milly (Mar 11, 2014)

I always end up replaying Zelda games, and Uncharted that Thunder mentioned (can't wait for the next one omg.) Also I play the Mass Effect series pretty much on repeat haha.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2014)

milly said:


> I always end up replaying Zelda games, and Uncharted that Thunder mentioned (can't wait for the next one omg.) Also I play the Mass Effect series pretty much on repeat haha.



Yessss, I know as soon as they release the trailer it'll be all I think about.

I kinda want to play some Uncharted now.

Also I forgot to mention it, but Animal Crossing's always been a series I've come back to, unsurprisingly.


----------



## puppy (Mar 11, 2014)

pokemon is the only game i ever play after i beat the main story


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 11, 2014)

ac:nl online
minecraft xbox edition online..
just basically getting online xD


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)

New Leaf, and I'm playing a lot of Kirby games lately(just finished Kirby's Dreamland and Kirby's Adventure recently)..would you believe I've never played much of a Kirby game, save for Kirby Superstar? Decided I would familiarize myself more w/ this classic series, and am glad I am, really enjoying it so far!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 11, 2014)

Psydye said:


> New Leaf, and I'm playing a lot of Kirby games lately(just finished Kirby's Dreamland and Kirby's Adventure recently)..would you believe I've never played much of a Kirby game, save for Kirby Superstar? Decided I would familiarize myself more w/ this classic series, and am glad I am, really enjoying it so far!



Kirby.. Is.. Awesome.. Full stop


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 12, 2014)

League of Legends is like the only thing I've been playing recently. o-o

I just like going on AC:NL to talk to Stitches and stuff. D:


----------



## Thunder (Mar 12, 2014)

Got Persona 3 Portable, playing it a little too much.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 13, 2014)

Fire Emblem: Awakening seems to draw me back over and over. Pokemon and AC:NL as well. So much I still want to do.

Basically, anything that has something for me to micro-manage.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll always end up back at Pokemon, Zelda, Harvest Moon and/or Rune Factory, and Animal Crossing of course haha. @_@; I also enjoy Luminous Arc games where I just marathon it but I've only replayed first one.

MMO wise; LaTale, S4League, and Fantasy Earth Zero if it hadn't shut down. Oh gosh I want that game back. I'm also playing cn Blade & Soul, which I know I'd be stuck to forever if there was an english version where I didn't lag so much.


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 14, 2014)

Animal Crossing, I used to be addicted to Pokemon but not anymore


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 14, 2014)

Minecraft! (I don't think anyone said this yet, so why not have me say it>)


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 15, 2014)

New Leaf and Ocarina of Time! I like looking for ever little detail and like to unlock all secrets in Zelda games so I play them for a long time


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 15, 2014)

New leaf or fighting games on my ps3. I never actually stop. I just take long breaks, lol.


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 15, 2014)

Never played a game that I played nonstop. ​


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 15, 2014)

u baby


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 15, 2014)

my guy friends tried getting me into LoL and GTA 5 LOL

the only game I'm playing and have been playing is Animal crossing, my addiction c: <3


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 15, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> my guy friends tried getting me into LoL and GTA 5 LOL
> 
> the only game I'm playing and have been playing is Animal crossing, my addiction c: <3



LoL is incredibly boring

GTA 5 is also incredibly boring. It's a very violent dark game, so I wouldn't recommend it. (this is coming from an 18 year old btw)

I'd recommend a few games, but I don't know what platforms you posses.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

GTA is incredibly boring. This coming from a 27 year old.


For me, Terraria. I dunno why, it just has this certain something that I havent found in any other game.


----------



## Trio4meo (Mar 22, 2014)

ANIMAL CROSSING NEW LEAF XD


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 22, 2014)

Animal Crossing. It's possibly becoming like a chore for me; I wake up, grab my 3DS, shake trees, collect fossils, etc., but it's fun! ^_^


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 22, 2014)

Lately ACNL...damn its addicting if you get into the Online play and making a awesome town! Takes so long to prefect the houses and get all the needed villagers+PWPs


----------



## Volcobo (Mar 27, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> LoL is incredibly boring
> 
> GTA 5 is also incredibly boring. It's a very violent dark game, so I wouldn't recommend it. (this is coming from an 18 year old btw)
> 
> I'd recommend a few games, but I don't know what platforms you posses.



That's your opinion. XD


----------



## tiffc (Mar 27, 2014)

Besides ACNL? Style Savvy: Trendsetters. And I'm not embarassed about that!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 28, 2014)

I have gone back to Fire emblem awaking <3 No matter how many times I finish the game, It is just so much fun, awesome graphics and a beautiful story~


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 28, 2014)

Um well this is an animal crossing forum so...


----------



## Hot (Mar 28, 2014)

Rust, Town of Salem, and Smite..


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 28, 2014)

Uh Ragnarok Online used to be my thing, and I couldn't quit playing it.  I stopped in 2008 though.  (2004 - 2008)

I used to play tons of Korean MMOs, stopped doing that.

League was a game I couldn't stop playing either... but I quit that in late 2013 technically and thanks to someone who introduced me to Dota Karla, I uninstalled League, because Dota was a lot more fun.

Can't say I'm technically addicted to any games at the moment though..  The beauty of growing up is unless you're working in a business that involves gaming, or you have some extremely stable life, gaming become much less of a priority.  It's not a big deal though.. It's pretty fun excelling in something else in life aside from games.  It feels a lot more meaningful TBH.


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 28, 2014)

Garry's Mod, Left4Dead2 and of course, Animal Crossing New Leaf!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 31, 2014)

Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing and Heroes of Might and Magic III (but only the huge maps!).

Some series I probably will keep following; Dragon Age, Zelda.

Some series I will continue following if they improve: Pikmin, "Tales of" series.


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2014)

Adventure Quest Worlds! I can stop its been 5 years!


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 1, 2014)

Animal Crossing New Leaf, and The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. ( both n64 and 3d ) <3


----------



## Cou (Apr 3, 2014)

Okay, I'm addicted to Ace Attorney series like I can always play it over and over again and never get tired of it. Animal Crossing New Leaf, which took over my life for good. SIMS 3 GOD THIS GAME MAKES ME FORGET ABOUT MY LIFE. Cooking Mama is one I can always go back to and play and then hook me for ages. And Pokemon HG/SS. I still play it and re-battle gym leaders, I wish we can do that with the other games. :[


----------



## Amarain (Apr 4, 2014)

If MMO games count, I'm addicted to TERA Online, Vindictus, and Mabinogi! For others, I usually play Animal Crossing: New Leaf (3DS), Harvest Moon: Animal Parade (Wii), Mario Kart Wii (Wii obviously).


----------



## Huong (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been addicted to Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon, and Mabinogi! I play these games on and off. When I get bored, I take a break then come back to it after a few weeks.


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 5, 2014)

Cou said:


> Okay, I'm addicted to Ace Attorney series like I can always play it over and over again and never get tired of it. Animal Crossing New Leaf, which took over my life for good. SIMS 3 GOD THIS GAME MAKES ME FORGET ABOUT MY LIFE. Cooking Mama is one I can always go back to and play and then hook me for ages. And Pokemon HG/SS. I still play it and re-battle gym leaders, I wish we can do that with the other games. :[



You have such great taste! ;]


----------



## Kit (Apr 5, 2014)

New Leaf, Pokemon X, Wild World (In Japanese for my Kanji studying purposes, quite fun actually), And I am getting back into some of my older DS Games


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 5, 2014)

ACNL, Pokemon Y, Minecraft xbox. At the moment I'm waayyy to addicted to Minecraft. I've played it like all day 0_o


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 5, 2014)

Easy, Animal Crossing New Leaf and the Skylander series. Soon, Mario Kart 8. Super Smash Brothers 4? Maybe.

I got bored of pokemon easily, but i'll play it again one day.


----------



## Tayloroids (Apr 5, 2014)

Fable III and Skyrim are probably my most constantly played games. ACNL is getting up there, but I only have around 150 hours since I got the game (and my 3DS) a few months ago. I believe I have ~1,500 hours clocked into Fable, and ~1,000 between my 360 and Steam versions of Skyrim.


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 5, 2014)

I seem to have become addicted to ACNL recently, but my other big love is the Dragon age games (yes, even the second one). I must have played them 10 times each, I love them so much. I have my sessions with other games too, but this has been going for years now (since the second one came out).


----------

